# I'm new to this place and I need help from you experts...please.



## mortimerrush

Look, I know this might sound ridiculous but i'm the type of person who would do anything to get something I truthfully want.
I decided to post this here since this is a music community.

so here it is..
I'm 18, I just graduated from high school recently, and i was struggling to realize what i'll be, my choices varied from forensic psychology to marine biology...then it hit me.
you see i have had several issues in my life so far, things like extreme depression and anxiety disorder..things that ruin some people's lives..never mind sorry this is no help forum.

anyway, music has always been there for me, helped me in a lot of tough times, as it has to many people other than me, so i'm no special case.
then it hit me, music..real classical music.

I never played an instrument before in my life..universities will only accept people with actual experience..
but you see i'm the type of person who would do anything for something they love, I know if i ever met a girl i truly love i would literally die for her if need be.

when I thought of music I felt like this is it and I would do anything to be a real talented musician someday, but just in case i'll sleep on it, maybe it's a fake feeling for all I know..
But what if it isn't? what if what i'm feeling right now is real?

I never played an instrument, I live in a country where music doesn't exist.

so what if I wake up tomorrow feeling the same exact feeling? and the day after that?
I would have to move away, far way just to actually buy an instrument, and practice buy taking classes and lessons and...its a long way.
but i know i can do something and i know i can make it its just...difficult.

but what do people here think? am i just being stupid? even if what i feel is real should i just forget about it? i feel like i can't.

I just...I don't know i wanted advice on this..


----------



## hreichgott

What country are you located in? Maybe someone here can give you suggestions as to particulars.

There is a difference between aspiring to be a musician and actually putting in the labor. But you never know how you'll take to it until you try. Hope we can help you connect to a starting place.


----------



## mortimerrush

Where I live I have no chance at getting help in music, i'd have to fly out somewhere else..except I don't know where to.
I will put in the labor, i'll work as hard as I can to succeed in it.

maybe I should just move somewhere close to a good university, then take constant classes in music to see if i have a chance at making it,then take graded music exams and depending on those scores i'll apply for the university..still Its a thought..don't know if its the right way to go.


----------



## mstar

Depending on your personal tastes, you want to choose an instrument. I think that if you are motivated, don't be afraid and jump right in! 
As for your difficulties, I think the best thing to do is fearlessly communicate with all sorts of people. Whether on TC or not (I think not might be better), don't ever be afraid to kindly give your opinion! Fear can cause all sorts of things. The only intimidating thing holding you back might just be your own fear. 

Do you listen to classical music? I think that being open about it in TC's forums might actually help you to decide. I'm not advertising.


----------



## Turangalîla

Are there any professional teachers in your country? Seeing that you have access to the internet, you also probably have access to YouTube, which has _thousands_ of first-rate classical performances-listen to all you can.


----------



## david johnson

it would help for us here to know where you live


----------



## Ravndal

Go for it. You seem motivated. Find a instrument, and work your *** off with a good teacher the next couple of years. It worked for me, so it is highly possible. And i'm very glad i did.


----------



## Sonata

You may want to look into becoming a music therapist. As far as I know, you don't neccessarily need to earn a spot with an audition the way you might with other music progams (though this may not be true of all, you might have to research this)
Music therapists are trained in psychotherapy as well as having a strong music instruction in music theory, composition, singing, and instruments. Especially considering your history of mental health problems, this could be a very rewarding career for you.


----------



## Jaws

Are there any choirs in your country? There is a huge repertoire of classical music for choirs. This could be a good way for you to start?


----------



## Frasier

If you want to learn an instrument it's advisable to find a good teacher at the outset who can stop you falling into bad habits that might suppress your technical development later. This is particularly important with the violin family. A lot of work is needed up-front to ensure everything from stance to the way you hold the instrument and bow is right before you begin to play. Adults have advantages over the young in that they can strategise development and practice and you shouldn't need a teacher just to supervise your initial practice.


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi

If I were you, I'd put that dream on hold, get a degree in something that will guarantee a secure and easy life, and then worry about becoming a talented musician/composer.

If you do the math:

3 - 4 years, getting a degree in accounting or engineering, followed by an independent life, which includes a girl you'd die for (not literally, hopefully), the ability to purchase any high quality instrument, and music classes. If they're not available where you live, you could probably move and start fresh in a different, more intelligent country that appreciates music.

Or,

About a year, finding an instrument you like, plus three to five years mastering that instrument, a few more years finding somewhere you can play, and a couple more to gain fame and money.
That's a lot, and all this time, you wouldn't be fully independent.

Following your heart is overrated, to be honest.


----------

